

Alibaba's Jack Ma Has: $30B and No Coding Skills - AndriusWSR
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-11-09/ma-says-alibaba-shareholders-should-feel-love-not-no-3.html

======
shalbert
I never knew much about him but, after reading this article, I will go so far
to say that I think he may be one of the most inspirational entrepreneurs of
our time. Potentially, on the level of Steve Jobs

